# ομοφοβία ή ομοφυλοφοβία; ομοφοβία



## cythere (Jul 23, 2008)

Homophobia: unreasoning fear of or antipathy toward homosexuals and homosexuality.

Βρίσκω 9210 ευρήματα για το ομοφοβία και τα μισά περίπου για το ομοφυλοφοβία.
Μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση πως το _ομοφοβία_ είναι σαν να λέμε ότι φοβόμαστε κάτι που είναι όμοιο.
Τι είναι πιο δόκιμο και σωστό στα ελληνικά: είναι ομοφοβικός ή είναι ομοφυλοφοβικός;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

Καλησπέρα.
Το σωστό θα ήταν *ομοφυλοφιλοφοβικός.
(Δεν δείχνει φοβικότητα προς τον ομόφυλο, αλλά προς τον ομοφυλόφιλο.)

Το «δόκιμο», που δεν ξέρω αν έχει περάσει σε κανένα λεξικό, είναι το *ομοφοβικός*. Χάριν συντομίας, όμοιο με τον αγγλικό, και δεν σημαίνει ότι φοβόμαστε το ΟΜΟ.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ομοφοβία


----------



## cythere (Jul 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, nickel.
Την ίδια απάντηση, όπως βλέπω, δίνει και ο Λύο Καλοβυρνάς στο forum.gayworld.gr όπου γράφει μεταξύ άλλων:

Ομοφοβία ή ομοφυλοφοβία;
Στα ελληνικά η «ομοφοβία» δεν έχει ακόμη λεξικογραφηθεί, καθώς είναι ελλιπής ο μηχανισμός καταχώρησης νέων λέξεων στην ελληνική γλώσσα σε αντίθεση με άλλες γλώσσες. Κάποιοι προτείνουν ως καλύτερη εκδοχή την «ομοφυλοφοβία». Από ετυμολογική άποψη, ωστόσο, τόσο η «ομοφοβία» όσο και η «ομοφυλοφοβία» είναι εξίσου άτοπες στα ελληνικά, καθώς στην αγγλική λέξη το πρώτο συστατικό homo πέρα από «άντρας» (λατινικά) ή «όμοιος» (ελληνικά) σημαίνει τον ομοφυλόφιλο, σε αντίθεση με τα ελληνικά. Δεδομένου των κανόνων που διέπουν τη γλώσσα και τη δημιουργία νεολογισμών, είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να επικρατήσει η «ομοφοβία», επειδή είναι συντομότερη και πλησιέστερη στο πρωτότυπο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

Ε ναι, ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές. Εκείνο το μακρινάρι, δέκα φορές το κοίταξα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν μου είχε ξεφύγει καμιά συλλαβή. Άλλωστε, γιατί έχει και τόση πέραση το _γκέι_; Δεν είναι μόνο πολυσύλλαβος ο _ομοφυλόφιλος_, πρέπει να συμβουλευτείς και την Πυθία ποιο _ μπαίνει πού._


----------



## cythere (Jul 23, 2008)

Αφού καταπιάστηκα με τις φοβίες ας προσθέσω και το νεολογισμό λεσβιοφοβία (με 8 ολόκληρα ευρήματα, εμείς θα είμαστε το 9ο), από τον αγγλικό νεολογισμό Lesbophobia. 

Από Wiki: *Lesbophobia* (sometimes *Lesbiphobia*) comprises various forms of negativity toward lesbian women as individuals, as a couple or as a social group. Based on the categories of sex or biological gender, sexual orientation, lesbian identity, and gender expression, this negativity encompasses prejudice, discrimination, and abuse in addition to attitudes and feelings ranging from disdain to hostility. As such, lesbophobia is sexism against women that intersects with homophobia and vice-versa.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

Φταίνε μετά οι Μυτιληνιοί που τρέχουν στα δικαστήρια; Δυστυχώς, το λανθασμένο lesbophobia είναι ήδη πολύ πιο διαδεδομένο από το lesbiphobia. Δυστυχέστερα, και οι δικοί μας παπαγάλοι επαναλαμβάνουν (σε ακόμα περισσότερα ευρήματα) τη *λεσβοφοβία. Ουστ!


----------



## cythere (Jul 23, 2008)

Και απ' ό,τι είδα και η ΟΛΚΕ κάνει το λάθος: Φυλλάδιο με τίτλο «Γκειφοβία*, *Λεσβοφοβία*, (Ετερο)Σεξισμός, Μισαλλοδοξία, Ρατσισμός: περίπλοκοι όροι για διακρίσεις ΟΛΚης».

*Μπόνους: Γκειφοβία (sic) και χωρίς διαλυτικά! Τι βρίσκει κανείς όταν ψάχνει!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Αρκεί να επιμείνουμε. Οι *ιστιοσελίδες είναι πια πολύ λιγότερες από τις ιστοσελίδες.
@αποπάνω: Τι να περιμένεις; Αφού παίρνουν τα ξένα άρθρα/συγγράματα και τα μεταφράζουν όπως λάχει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

Να προστεθεί, για την πληρότητα του νήματος, ότι όσοι επιλέγουν τους όρους _ομοερωτισμός_ και _ομοερωτικός_, μιλάνε και για _*ομοερωτοφοβία*_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2014)

Ερώτηση: Είναι η _ομοφοβία _όρος ικανός να αποδώσει το μίσος απέναντι στους ομοφυλόφιλους; Διότι όταν πάνε μια ντουζίνα ντούκια και σπάνε στο ξύλο ένα ομοφυλόφιλο ζευγάρι, αυτό δεν μπορώ προσωπικά να το πω «ομοφοβικό επεισόδιο» (όπως το λέγανε χθες τα κανάλια), αλλά ξεκάθαρα βίαιη πράξη μίσους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2014)

Καταφανώς όχι. Η ομοφοβία είναι περισσότερο κοινωνικό φαινόμενο που πηγάζει από την άγνοια και το επίπεδο της κοινωνικής παιδείας παρά ψυχική διαταραχή (έμπρακτες εκδηλώσεις μίσους).


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2014)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιες phobias (αρχίζοντας από την xenophobia) περιλαμβάνουν hatred. Δεν θα προσαρμόσουμε τις αντίστοιχες δικές μας φοβίες ώστε να περιλαμβάνουν το μίσος;

Π.χ. 

*Terms for prejudice*
A number of terms with the suffix -phobia are used non-clinically. Such terms are primarily understood as negative attitudes towards certain categories of people or other things, used in an analogy with the medical usage of the term. Usually these kinds of "phobias" are described as fear, dislike, disapproval, prejudice, hatred, discrimination, or hostility towards the object of the "phobia". Often this attitude is based on prejudices and is a particular case of most xenophobia.
Below are some examples:
Biphobia - Negative attitudes and feelings towards bisexuality and bisexual people as a social group or as individuals.
Heterophobia - Negative attitudes and feelings towards opposite-sex relationships or people who are identified or perceived as being heterosexual.
Homophobia - Negative attitudes and feelings toward homosexuality or people who are identified or perceived as being lesbian, gay, bisexual or transgender (LGBT).
Islamophobia - Negative attitudes and feelings towards Islam or Muslims, particularly radical Muslims.
Phobophobia - Fear of phobias.
Transphobia - Negative attitudes and feelings towards transsexualism and transsexual or transgender people, based on the expression of their internal gender identity.
Xenophobia – fear or dislike of strangers or the unknown, sometimes used to describe nationalistic political beliefs and movements.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phobia#Terms_for_prejudice


ξενοφοβία:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ξενοφοβία&sin=all

Συνώνυμο της ξενοφοβίας στο ΛΝΕΓ: *μισοξενία*

Και από το λήμμα *ομοφοβία* της Βικιπαίδειας:

Η ομοφοβία μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει ακόμη μίσος, εχθρότητα ή αποδοκιμασία των ομοφυλόφιλων ανθρώπων, της ομοφυλοφιλικής συμπεριφοράς, που οδηγεί στην εκδήλωση μισαλλοδοξίας. Συχνά φτάνει ως το σημείο να εκδηλώνεται πολύ επικίνδυνα, όπως μέσω λεκτικής βίας και με ομοφοβικά εγκλήματα μίσους όπως επιθέσεις, ξυλοδαρμούς, ακόμη και φόνους.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ομοφοβία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2014)

Δηλαδή κάτι σαν εχθρομοφυλοφιλία ή ανθομοφυλοφιλία (γιατί με τη μισομοφυλοφιλία άντε να καταλάβεις τι εννοεί ο άλλος);


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2014)

Απέναντι σε όλα αυτά τα σιδηροδρομικά κατασκευάσματα αντιπροτείνω την λέξη _βλαμμένος_.:)


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

Περί ομοφοβίας και ομοφοβικών και στου Σαραντάκου:
*Μια καινούργια και ύποπτη λέξη*

Εκεί διάβασα και τη χαριτωμένη πληροφορία ότι ο Μάνος Βουλαρίνος αντιπρότεινε τον όρο «ομοφονικός».

Διάβασα κι εκεί σχόλιο του είδους «Αν το επέτρεπε η γλώσσα, θα προτιμούσα αντί για την κατάληξη -φοβικός το πρόθεμα μισο-». 

Προς το παρόν, λοιπόν, αντιγράφω ένα ωραίο γλωσσικό σημείωμα από ιστολόγιο του Economist 

*Homophobe*
Jul 15th 2011, 16:07 by R.L.G. | NEW YORK

[...]

This brings us back to what is apparently Greek Week on Johnson [το όνομα του ιστολόγιου], since we'll look at a unique word in English that comes from Greek, and has changed in meaning. The story starts with phobia, and derivatives including -phobia. A phobia is not just any fear, but one that is out of proportion to the threat. It's sensible to leave the water upon sighting a shark or two; that's not a phobia. Never dipping a toe in the ocean for that fear is a phobia of sharks.

Or is it? If a galeophobe is afraid of sharks, is a homophobe afraid of homosexuals? Not in the most common English usage. A homophobe is more likely to beat a homosexual up than to run in fear from him. In this sense, homophobia is like Islamophobia (a dislike of Islam and Muslims) and europhobia (hostility to the European Union project, especially among Europeans themselves), but nothing like agoraphobia, galeophobia or arachnophobia.

There is a secondary usage of "homophobia"—fear that one is either gay oneself or might appear to be gay to others. This sense of homophobia seems to be in a class of its own in English. Europhobia isn't fear that one might be European, and arachnophobia isn't a fear that one might be a spider. Perhaps commenters know of a similar word; I don't. And though this is the rarer sense of the word, Wikipedia says that fear of seeming gay was the first recorded written usage of homophobia. 

The wise man teaches that fear leads to anger, and anger leads to hate, but fear and hate aren't the same thing. "Phobia" still means fear, but in some of its compounds, -phobia's meaning has split between fear and hate. And homophobia has a three-way split, including that fear or loathing of one's own homosexual leanings. Why not use autohomophobia for that third sense? The word is out there. It's not in dictionaries yet, but it should be. Every society seems to produce both gays and those with antipathy to all things gay. Inevitably, they sometimes overlap.​
Το πρόβλημα είναι η δύσκολη σχέση που έχουν οι κοινωνίες με την ομοφυλοφιλία, μια σχέση που βρίσκει αργά και βασανιστικά τις ισορροπίες της. Δυστυχώς, οι πραγματικά διαφορετικοί, οι ανισόρροποι που μισούν τον άνθρωπο, θα αργήσουν να βρουν ηρεμία, αγάπη και ισορροπία για ελόγου τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2014)

Ο Σαραντάκος εδώ κάνει λάθος για την ηλικία της λέξης. Η αγγλική πρωτότυπη έχει πρώτη εμφάνιση, σύμφωνα με το OED, το 1920, όμως με διαφορετική έννοια, αυτήν του ανθρωποφοβικού ή του ανδροφοβικού. Αλλά έχει δίκιο για την πρώτη εμφάνιση με την σύγχρονη έννοια. Ωστόσο στα ελληνικά δεν εμφανίζεται τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια. Με μια πρόχειρη δική μου έρευνα, την βρίσκω σε άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας, του '99, σε φυλλάδιο της Ελληνικής Ομοφυλοφιλικής Κοινότητας, του '96 και σίγουρα κυκλοφορεί από παλιότερα, απλά ο ελληνικός ιστός δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος για να ψάξεις τέτοιες πληροφορίες. Το ελληνικό Ίντερνετ άρχισε να μεγαλώνει με την έλευση των DSL, της Google, του Youtube και της Wikipedia, οπότε το υλικό προ του 2004 είναι πολύ περιορισμένο. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η λέξη εμφανίστηκε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80 στην Ελλάδα, ίσως και λίγο νωρίτερα, αλλά έμεινε σε περιορισμένη χρήση για τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετία.


----------



## sarant (Aug 27, 2014)

Mπράβο Ελληγεννή. Κι αν ήταν ανοιχτός ο ΔΟΛ θα το βρίσκαμε ίσως και σε παλαιότερα κείμενα. Από την άλλη, η εδραίωση του όρου έγινε τούτο τον αιώνα. 

Οι ενστάσεις για το δεύτερο συνθετικό της ομοφοβίας, είτε στα αγγλικά είτε στα ελληνικά, ισχύουν θαρρώ εξίσου για την ξενοφοβία -που είναι καθιερωμένη ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2014)

sarant said:


> Οι ενστάσεις για το δεύτερο συνθετικό της ομοφοβίας, είτε στα αγγλικά είτε στα ελληνικά, ισχύουν θαρρώ εξίσου για την ξενοφοβία -που είναι καθιερωμένη ακόμα περισσότερο.


Ενίσταμαι! :) Διότι όταν πάνε τα ντούκια τού #10 να σπάσουν στο ξύλο δύο αλλοδαπούς, τότε δεν λέμε πως είχαμε ξενοφοβικό επεισόδιο — λέμε πως είχαμε ρατσιστικό επεισόδιο κι όλοι αντιλαμβάνονται τη βία κλπ. Βάλε custom range στο Google μέχρι 31/12/2012 και σύγκρινε αναζητήσεις verbatim στις συνάψεις _ομοφοβική βία_, _ξενοφοβική βία_ και _ρατσιστική βία_ (και σε γενική πτώση), και διαπίστωσε πόσο πολύ περισσότερο είναι εδραιωμένη η σύναψη με το επίθ. _ρατσιστικός_, σε σύγκριση με το επίθ. _ξενοφοβικός_. Αυτήν λοιπόν την πολυτέλεια που έχει η λ. _ξενοφοβία_, δεν την έχει η λ. _ομοφοβία_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

Και τώρα τρία κείμενα (ευχαριστώ τη φίλη που έστειλε τους συνδέσμους) για την απόφαση του AP Stylebook να κηρύξει (εν έτει 2012) τον πόλεμο στον όρο _homophobia_. Με παταγώδη αποτυχία, υποθέτω και ελπίζω.

In mainstream newspapers in the coming year, you’re a lot less likely to see bigotry against gay people described as “homophobia.”
The Associated Press Stylebook, which most U.S. papers utilize as a usage guide, now frowns upon the use of the term, with editors saying it amounts to a diagnosis of mental illness.
“It’s just off the mark,” AP deputy standards editor Dave Minthorn told _Politico._ “It’s ascribing a mental disability to someone and suggests a knowledge that we don’t have. It seems inaccurate. Instead, we would use something more neutral: antigay, or some such, if we had reason to believe that was the case.”
The online version of the stylebook has recently added language saying writers and editors should not use “phobia” words such as “homophobia” and “Islamophobia” in “political or social contexts,” and next year’s print edition will include it as well, _Politico_ reports. [...]
George Weinberg, the psychologist who coined the word “homophobia” in his 1972 book _Society and the Healthy Homosexual,_ said he disagreed with the AP’s decision. When Weinberg came up with the term, “it made all the difference to city councils and other people I spoke to,” he told journalist Andy Humm, who shared the quote with _The Advocate_ and other media. “It encapsulates a whole point of view and of feeling. It was a hard-won word, as you can imagine. It even brought me some death threats. Is homophobia always based on fear? I thought so and still think so. Maybe envy in some cases. But that’s a psychological question. Is every snarling dog afraid? Probably yes. But here it shouldn’t matter. We have no other word for what we’re talking about, and this one is well established. We use ‘freelance’ for writers who don’t throw lances anymore and who want to get paid for their work. ... It seems curious that this word is getting such scrutiny while words like triskaidekaphobia (the fear of the number 13) hang around.”[...]
http://www.advocate.com/politics/media/2012/11/26/ap-says-homophobia-mark-describing-antigay-bigotry


The problem with the AP axing the word "homophobia" is not necessarily the logic of the argument as much as it is how long it took the AP to get to it. This word came into usage 40 years ago, coined by Dr. George Weinberg, and for 40 years the AP was fine with it in all cases in which animosity toward gays and opposition to LGBT rights was being described -- or at least didn't say anything about it. 
Αλλά διαβάστε και τη συνέχεια, εδώ:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/michelangelo-signorile/associated-press-ban-on-h_b_2236916.html


“Words shape culture and words reflect culture,” said linguist Ben Zimmer, a language columnist for The Boston Globe newspaper. “The fact that a word like ‘homophobia’ was coined in the 1960s in the first place was a way to reflect certain social trends and phenomena.”

But words are always available for reconsideration and rethought, he said, adding that he’s not so sure the AP made the right decision to drop the word “homophobia.”

“Words ending in ‘phobia’ are commonly used outside of clinical contexts. You can think about the word ‘xenophobia,’ which has been around for more than a century to refer to hatred of foreigners. That’s not a clinical condition in the same way that ‘homophobia’ isn’t a clinical diagnosis,” Zimmer said.

As revered as the AP Stylebook is, every news organization is free to make its own decisions and, even if “homophobia” is wiped from the AP’s texts, Zimmer said the meaning won't disappear so easily.
http://www.voanews.com/content/ap-stylebook-homophobia/1554225.html​
Καλή η πρόταση για τον όρο _anti-gay_ στα αγγλικά, αλλά δεν με ενθουσιάζει το *αντιγκέι* στα ελληνικά, ιδίως επειδή μου έρχονται περίεργα λογοπαίγνια στο νου όταν ακούω «αν την καίει».


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

Ως γλωσσικό φόρουμ, ας εκμεταλλευτούμε την ευκαιρία να βάλουμε εδώ και την πρώτη εμφάνιση του όρου με τη σημερινή σημασία στο βιβλίο του George Weinberg _Society and the Healthy Homosexual_ (1983). Αντέγραψα τις πρώτες παραγράφους του πρώτου κεφαλαίου από το Amazon, εδώ:

*Homophobia*

I would never consider a patient healthy unless he had overcome his prejudice against homosexuality. Of course if the person is himself homosexual, the prejudice he holds is barring the way to easy expression of his own desires. But even if he is heterosexual, his repugnance at homosexuality is certain to be harmful to him. In my experience, such a prejudice is more rife among heterosexual men than among heterosexual women.

The person who belittles homosexuals with evident enjoyment is at the very least telling me that he wants to establish his own sense of importance through contrast with other people—a tenuous business. He says with revulsion that someone he knows is “a faggot,” or he lowers his voice when describing a sexual advance that a man once made to him.

Do you know how certain female impersonation clubs survive? Nonhomosexual men, who want to convince themselves and their wives or girl friends of their masculinity, throng them.

They sit at ringside—or pay one of the transvestites to come over and sit with them. They pinch the lesbians and ask jocularly, “Are you a boy or a girl?” Some of them chew fat cigars. When the stage show begins and the drag queens come out, they whistle. The lion is allowing the lamb to live and bleat.

At three o’clock in the morning our so-called head of the household says raucously, “Check please!” and overtips the waitress. On the stairway he puts his arm around his woman's waist. He is assuring her by his firm hold that he is with her, that the time has come when he is to take her away from this sordid atmosphere.

On the street he mutters something to the effect that the people below are sick and “really sad.” He finds a cab immediately, since the customers in such places are known to be showoffs with money, and a line of cabs is waiting for people like him. In the cab he smooches with his woman and they feel like a normal couple.

This is the identity that the patient who slurs homosexuality assumes in my mind while he is talking. He is bracing himself and trying to bolster his relationship by presenting it against a contrast. But in so doing, he is increasing his fear of sordidness—and heightening his fear of witnessing human variety.

Moreover, he is inhibiting himself. He is depriving himself not of homosexual experiences, which he truthfully does not want, but of all else that he connects with homosexuality. For instance, he makes it impossible to have friends who are homosexual, and thus loses the possible benefit of a viewpoint that would have widened his. And if he regards even so natural an attitude as passivity as homosexual, he has sentenced himself to renouncing receptivity as an attitude for himself.

This last is a very severe loss. A fellow looked at a reproduction of Michelangelo’s painting of Adam on the wall of my office, and turning away, told me he hated it.

“Why?” I asked.

“He’s too passive. He’s not doing anything.”

“Well, he was just created, seconds ago. He’s got a good excuse,” I said.

“That doesn’t matter,” he said bluntly, and he turned away in disgust from perhaps the finest nude ever drawn, sickened because the character was delicate and lolling, doing nothing more than absorbing experience.

Most men who loathe homosexuals have a deathly fear of abandonment in the direction of passivity. The surrender of control signifies to them a loss of masculinity, and their demand for control produces narrowness. To condemn passivity is like condemning your eyeballs. We need passivity to see, to discover, to learn.

The person I am describing usually feels under tremendous pressure to be the aggressor in sex, and he expects conformity and passivity on the part of his woman. He is easily undone when he does not find it. He inflicts ludicrous role-expectations on his children. In some cases the fear of being in any way womanish has so invaded the crannies of the person’s mind that it affects his attitudes toward the use of color in his home and in his clothing. He has almost defined himself out of existence by the very contrast he is fighting so hard to establish.

If a son is homosexual, he goes berserk. To reassure himself that he himself has not also succumbed, and is still tough, he might take a punch at the boy. “That fellow is never coming into this house again!” he shouts at his wife, his eyes popping, after the boy has stormed out. It seems unmanning to him to have given birth to an unmanly son.

I am describing a clear-cut but prevalent form of phobia. It has not been identified as such by the experts because the sufferer’s viewpoint jibes with most experts’ opinions that homosexuals are disturbed. If we liken homosexuality to an illness, the father’s distress looks reasonable. We expect despair and hair-pulling when someone close to us is desperately ill. But why his assault? One does not assault someone merely because he is ill. One assaults him because one is mortally afraid of him.

What causes homophobia—the dread of being in close quarters with homosexuals—and in the case of homosexuals themselves, self-loathing? Volumes have been written—by psychologists, sexologists, anthropologists, sociologists, and physiologists—on homosexuality, its origins and its development. This is because in most western civilizations, homosexuality is itself considered a problem; our unwarranted distress over homosexuality is not classified as a problem because it is still a majority point of view. Homophobia is still part of the conventional American attitude.

Despite massive evidence that homosexuals are as various in their personalities as anyone else, the public at this time still holds many misconceptions which in some cases are thought to justify our discriminatory practices. Among these misconceptions are the belief that homosexuals seduce young children (child molestation is preponderantly a heterosexual practice); the belief that homosexuals are untrustworthy; that homosexual men hate women; that homosexual women hate men—all beliefs unsupported by evidence, but held unquestioningly by millions.

If there is any doubt of the existence of homophobia, consider that in England and the U.S., for hundreds of years, homosexuality was unmentionable. In the courts, homosexual crimes were alluded to in Latin, or implied by circuitous language, and judges have sentenced people to languish in jail for acts considered so vile that they should not be talked about. For this reason, homosexuality has sometimes been called “the crime without a name.”​


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2014)

sarant said:


> Mπράβο Ελληγεννή. Κι αν ήταν ανοιχτός ο ΔΟΛ θα το βρίσκαμε ίσως και σε παλαιότερα κείμενα. Από την άλλη, η εδραίωση του όρου έγινε τούτο τον αιώνα.



Ναι, σίγουρα στον 21ο αιώνα. Πιο πριν ήταν σε χρήση μάλλον πολύ πιο περιορισμένα, περισσότερο από μέλη της ομοφυλοφιλικής κοινότητας. Η πρώτη φορά που άκουσα την λέξη (και ήταν από ομοφυλόφιλο) πρέπει να 'ταν τέλη του '98 ή αρχές '99 και το θυμάμαι αυτό για πολύ ειδικό λόγο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όμως πιο πριν δεν θα το θυμόμουν και να την είχα ακούσει. Το '98 ήμουν μόλις 16.


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2014)

Σχόλιο στην ερώτηση: αυτό το είχα θέσει σαν πρόβλημα κι εγώ πριν από μερικά χρόνια σε σχέση με τους μετανάστες και την ξενοφοβία, που στην πραγματικότητα είναι μίσος --βέβαια φόβος και μίσος παντρεύονται πολλές φορές, ιδίως στη θρασυδειλία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το _μισο-_ σήμερα παραπέμπει λιγότερο στο _μίσος_ και περισσότερο στο _μισός_. Αλλιώς θα ήταν προσφυές, νομίζω, το μισοξενία, μισόξενος, μισομοφυλία, μισομόφυλος, ή μισομοερωτισμός, μισομοερωτικός. Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι, εμείς σχεδόν πάντα απλώς αντιγράφουμε τους ξένους όρους, όταν αυτοί είναι από ελληνική ρίζα, και από μιαν άποψη αυτό είναι πιο πρακτικό και με λιγότερες συλλαβές, κι ας μην πρόκειται για φοβία. Άλλο πρόσκομμα είναι ότι ακόμα και οι φιλόζωοι και οι φιλόμουσοι και οι φιλορώσοι έχουν γίνει ζωόφιλοι και μουσικόφιλοι και ρωσόφιλοι (στην πρώτη βέβαια περίπτωση το νόημα μπορεί και να αλλάζει δραματικά...)

Edit: Σόρυ, κατά έναν περίεργο τρόπο μου παρουσίαζε σαν τελευταίο ποστ την ερώτηση του Ζάζουλα μερικές σελίδες πίσω (μου κάνει και άλλα περίεργα σήμερα το σάιτ...) Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι έχουν μεσολαβήσει ολόκληρες σελίδες...


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2014)

Costas said:


> Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι, εμείς σχεδόν πάντα απλώς αντιγράφουμε τους ξένους όρους, όταν αυτοί είναι από ελληνική ρίζα, και από μιαν άποψη αυτό είναι πιο πρακτικό και με λιγότερες συλλαβές, κι ας μην πρόκειται για φοβία.



You can say that again. (OK, I've said it again for you.)


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2014)

Φτάνει να αντιγράφαμε και τους ξένους όρους! (democracy/republic κλπ.)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ λημματογραφούνται κανονικά οι λέξεις *ομοφοβία *και *ομοφοβικός*· αξίζει δε να σημειωθεί πως δίνονται και παράλληλοι (αλλά όχι εξίσου δόκιμοι) ​τύποι _*ομοφυλοφοβία *_και _*ομοφυλοφοβικός*_.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) λημματογραφούνται κανονικά τα *ομοφοβία*, _*ομοφοβικός*_, _*ομοφοβικά*_.


----------

